# T-11 days



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I took a hard look at my perimeter last night


I think I might have to move all my stuff to a friends place further out in the country. I do not have anybody around me that I can trust. Depending on the event...
I am not worried about the neighbors, I am worried about he folks from larger cities - and not having any close support

yep might have to consider that...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

11 days away from your big event and you just now look at your perimeter.....


Amateur.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sleep with one eye open and firearms near. Alarm system and dogs present. Aside from placing punji sticks and other nasty man traps I am as good as it gets at my present location.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

You're welcome to come join us here my friend.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

11 days to what ?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> 11 days to what ?


 Maine marines version of- "The future is uncertain and the end is always near " Jim Morrison


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the same kind of problem. I'm 50 miles west of New York Metro and only 2.5 miles off of one of only two westerly interstates. No bug-out location really though I do have a rental house about 10 miles further off the interstate. I'm on 5 acres of thick woods and abundant wildlife so motion-sensors would yield a lot of false alarms. At least you can't see the house from the road. I do have 2 neighbors but both are clueless/worthless. I guess it's stand my ground as long as I can, then off to the rental if possible. BTW, my date is 9/17 - I'm supposed to give blood that day... I just hope it's to the Red Cross and not some refugees.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I took a hard look at my perimeter last night
> 
> I think I might have to move all my stuff to a friends place further out in the country. I do not have anybody around me that I can trust. Depending on the event...
> I am not worried about the neighbors, I am worried about he folks from larger cities - and not having any close support
> ...


did you ever think that perhaps your "friend" might like your stuff but not you in the event that what you think is going to happen lasts a long time?

and what if you do move it and you can't get there.

could be your plan could use a bit more work


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

God will be the one who decides when things happen. Since he has not been known to give a lot of exact dates and times and has been known to surprise a lot of people being prepared spiritually as well as physically will stand one in good stead.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My October 4th date is the date well after "the coming catastrophe" that I can remind those who were concerned about a date that it is just another day.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Maine marines version of- "The future is uncertain and the end is always near " Jim Morrison


Oh, it's just that end of the country, world thing again. Sometimes I wish it would happen, just to get it over with already.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Before I get the heck flamed out of me, I wish no one any harm. Just gets old, with the Y2k, 2012 end of the Mayan Calendar etc, etc, etc. I don't want to be right, but I am tired of being wrong and the laughing stock of the family. I know I just have to be right once.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't hold much stock in one particular day. This country is going away every single day by design! You will wake up in 10 years and realize what has happened. You will no longer be free and will be a slave to this gubberment


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> did you ever think that perhaps your "friend" might like your stuff but not you in the event that what you think is going to happen lasts a long time?
> 
> and what if you do move it and you can't get there.
> 
> could be your plan could use a bit more work


my stuff goes with me-- and he is a SOLID friend


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

wife picked up 24 jars of peanut butter today


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

After 10/17 please. That's my wedding day! 

Carry on...
Michael J.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Maine marines version of- "The future is uncertain and the end is always near " Jim Morrison


Can't resist, but remeber it is Jim and the Doors LIVE :glee:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> After 10/17 please. That's my wedding day!
> 
> Carry on...
> Michael J.


Congratulations.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> wife picked up 24 jars of peanut butter today


Preppers are always getting peanut butter what about the straw berry preserves man what about the grape jelly what about the marmalade. I for one am not bugging in with out jelly.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PB sucks without the J to make it slide on down.

I likes the Apple Jelly.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

do you have lots of duct tape? If you are a prepper without lots of duct tape, you might as well call yourself an average person.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> do you have lots of duct tape? If you are a prepper without lots of duct tape, you might as well call yourself an average person.


3 types of duct tape in addition to strapping, friction, and electrical tape... even got a bit of bailing wire.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

alterego said:


> Preppers are always getting peanut butter what about the straw berry preserves man what about the grape jelly what about the marmalade. I for one am not bugging in with out jelly.


Agreed! I got the peanut butter - but this year was also a jelly year - I canned 62 jars now in 5 flavors (grape, pineapple, strawberry, peach, blueberry). Bring it on!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

There's a catastrophe somewhere everyday for someone.just deal with it the best you can.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

For a moment there I thought the title was in reference to a new terminator model I hadn't heard of.

http://img09.deviantart.net/d82f/i/...nator_models_by_weylandyutanicorp-d6xy170.jpg

Sorry for the geek out moment. Back to your regularly scheduled doomsday scenario.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep it will count down to T-2 and we all know that story and then T-1 that infamous killing machine. On the last day the sun will go out and the moon will turn blood red. The stars will fall from the skies and our Savior will appear in the sky.

I'm sorry but there is a lot of the Bible that is just metaphor. I do not know the mind of God but I do know what His Son taught. I believe in those teachings and the actions He lived. The rest is just lessons learned or lessons to be learned. If living a life that He taught puts me in Hell then so be it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually it's a pretty good read. Sex violence, infidelity, incest, war, all rolled into one


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

alterego said:


> Preppers are always getting peanut butter what about the straw berry preserves man what about the grape jelly what about the marmalade. I for one am not bugging in with out jelly.


So far this year we have canned the following jams - please take into account that I have two nephews that are at the 6' mark (give or take an inch) and only 12 and 14:
pineapple 12 pints (pineapples were 77 cents at a local store)
peach 24 pints
peach and pineapple 12 pints
plum 12 pints
pear 12 pints
pear and ginger 6 pints

still to come:
apple jelly
orange marmalade


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, for those who want to pretend it really is T - x days, go ahead. Sometimes we have to put a deadline or else nothing gets done. If you been slacking off in prepping, getting finance in order, getting in shape, out of touch spiritually, etc.

I for one been doing nothing prepping wise for the past month. Unless you call shooting off tons of ammo as prepping. Hey it is practicing right?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Prepping is so much a part of my life that it is just daily routine. I haven't done much shooting lately because the range has been closed because of the high fire danger - more than half the state has been closed and two hunting seasons have been closed. (this in Oregon) I have been working on getting the range back in shape after someone torched it. There are four to eight of us that show up for work days and just maintaining the range is hard. Moving 6600 yards of dirt is over the top, but that is what we have done so far.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

CrackPot said:


> Agreed! I got the peanut butter - but this year was also a jelly year - I canned 62 jars now in 5 flavors (grape, pineapple, strawberry, peach, blueberry). Bring it on!


Hey Now
How you doin.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Auntie said:


> So far this year we have canned the following jams - please take into account that I have two nephews that are at the 6' mark (give or take an inch) and only 12 and 14:
> pineapple 12 pints (pineapples were 77 cents at a local store)
> peach 24 pints
> peach and pineapple 12 pints
> ...


Damn momma you sound perty good too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to post in here on T plus +1 day.


----------

